# Pokemon Black and White versions



## NikoKing (Apr 8, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/90nzbeP-OFo&playnext_from=TL&videos=LUWB5q4DcHI&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/90nzbeP-OFo&playnext_from=TL&videos=LUWB5q4DcHI&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

The games will be called Pokemon: Black and White, or at least that's what the people online thinks it's what it's called.

More proof:
http://pokebeach.com/
The official Japanese Pokemon website.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJZMp0hj6bs&


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 8, 2010)

Huh, odd. Black and White is a weird name for Pokemon games, makes it sound like the game will deal with morals or something. Nice find Neeko.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, it's been a while since we've seen a Pokemon name based on a typical color (i.e. Red, Blue, Yellow).


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 8, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Well, it's been a while since we've seen a Pokemon name based on a typical color (i.e. Red, Blue, Yellow).


Yeah, but White and Black is always symbolized as good and evil, just would be weird if a Pokemon game reflects that given how lighthearted they are.


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 8, 2010)

*Excited*


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe, I hope those are the colors though, White is one of my favorites.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 9, 2010)

Excited, but I haven't even had HG a month : (


----------



## VantagE (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmm interesting.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

DAMMIT, WHY DOES EVERYTHING HAVE TO BE REVEALED WHEN I'M AT WORK?! D:<


----------



## Josh (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet! This may lead to another season/region in the anim


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2010)

Minds me about M.J lol. I hope you can have more clothes like the team rocket suit in hg/ss.


----------



## Caius (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a release date? I can't check the website on this comp.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Is there a release date? I can't check the website on this comp.


No release date except 2010 (for the Japanese versions, that is).


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

Black and White ...

Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 9, 2010)

Does this mean you'll be a God leading a village with a giant Pikachu, or is that a different Black and White?


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2010)

This is just a sign that Nintendo has ran out of ideas.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's hoping it's good. o: And no worthless evolutions. But since it's going to be on the normal DS, will it be able to trade with D/P/Pt/HG/SS?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2010)

Black version is superior.


----------



## random guy (Apr 9, 2010)

If it is on the ds will it take place at the same time as D/P/Pt/HG/SS to make trading easier or will it be ahead in time from them?


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet. I'm sure to get this.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Is there a release date? I can't check the website on this comp.


I heard from a source that more should be revealed on April 15th.

And we might have a new evil team this time around ... who knows ...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2010)

It better be exactly like this game:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_&_White_(video_game)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Here's hoping it's good. o: And no worthless evolutions. But since it's going to be on the normal DS, will it be able to trade with D/P/Pt/HG/SS?


I would assume so.


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (Apr 9, 2010)

*excited*


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/zoroark-pokemon-of-fifth-generation-artwork.jpg

Ew, gross


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't even seen the game yet and I know I'm getting a copy of white.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> http://www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/zoroark-pokemon-of-fifth-generation-artwork.jpg
> 
> Ew, gross


Possibly fake?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not fake.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoroark is going to be the focus of the next Movie.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean it's a legendary?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
It's just like Lucario.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. I see.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd prefer having a game as a Team Rocket member. This looks *censored.3.0*ING AWESOME though.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> This looks *censored.3.0*ING AWESOME though.


There's not really much to see at the moment...


----------



## Erica (Apr 9, 2010)

I just want a pokemon game where you would be able to customize your character... Then my pokemon journey will be fine


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's really real:
http://209.85.62.24/28025/82/0/f555041/5thgeneration.jpg
Looks more like a Digimon than a Pok


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The idea of the game is *censored.3.0*ING AWESOME.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 9, 2010)

So apparently it's not going to have turn-based combat, and instead will be more realistic like the anime, where the trainer has to keep out of danger, and to use items you have to be near your Pokemon.
Nevermind read a post on /v/ wrong.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So apparently it's not going to have turn-based combat, and instead will be more realistic like the anime, where the trainer has to keep out of danger, and to use items you have to be near your Pokemon.


Oohhh no.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> But I'm more hoping the pokemon are actually good this time, no super powerful pokemon who can bend time and space or eat planets or something of that magnitude.


Zorua and Zoroark are two, I'm wondering if the rest will be just as epic.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm hoping for the grass starter to be a bird this time.
We have Torchic and Piplup ... so a Grass like bird would be pretty cool to me.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

New game, New Name, New Pok


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire and Bug would have to satisfy a certain type.

Bug and Flying satisfies Ice, meaning Ice can take down because it has no resistance against it. So it'd be somewhat strong with a sense of combining two types, but it'd still need a major weakness :3

Grass starter that flies, somewhat like a tropius, would be fun


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

I want a Fire/Water type.
That would rock.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

A Fire/Water type would most likely have to be some sort of Smog Pokemon.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At level 100 it learns the move Evaporate...Evaporates the foe instantly xD


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geyser Blast!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

The third version might be called Gray.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

This should have the following:

Character Customisation (make new hair etc etc).
Obv more pok


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 9, 2010)

Heres hoping for a return to their roots!

I hope they've bult a new engine for this game... 3 sets on 1 engine is too much...
(and the ds games move too slow)
Pokemon Black...

Since the two games are completely opposite colours, do we think there'll be more different between the two?

I hope so... They really need to shake things up, and HG/SS would make a great send off for the old style of games...


----------



## random guy (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope they make more legends that are not psychc or dragon beacuse there are to many already.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 9, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I hope they make more legends that are not psychc or dragon beacuse there are to many already.


No, I dont want anymore goddam legends, A max of 5, but My God, what else is there to do?? Theyve made God already <.<


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

They could make Death ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giratina represents the ruler of antimatter, the world opposite to ours.

That isn't death.


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2010)

If they don't have a Bug-type legendary in this Imma have to choke a *censored.4.0*.


----------



## random guy (Apr 9, 2010)

They need a fighting legend and all the other types they have not done yet.


----------



## Lokker Gattez (Apr 9, 2010)

Remember how they reinvented the look of Pok


----------



## Yokie (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/PpfBuO2bfJY


----------



## Elliot (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmm, Looks cool.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget Deoxys.


----------



## muffun (Apr 9, 2010)

DARK GYM NAO 


Anyway the names could be a bit more original, but I like them. Interesting to see how these names will be incorporated into the games.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 9, 2010)

I smell racism lawsuits coming along.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Maybe, I hope those are the colors though, White is one of my favorites.


you just hate me because I'm black.


kidding.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds coo'!


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to be like a average ****** on YT and most black people and say this: anyone who buys white is racist!


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I feel pretty stupid for saying that, since racism is saying something offensive about a person's race, which in this case doesn't.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget Red!


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 9, 2010)

I bet it will involve hefty amounts of racism. I shall observe.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> I bet it will involve hefty amounts of racism. I shall observe.


Do you even read the previous posts <_<


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyways, more information about it will be announced on April 15th, and I'll update the thread with the info  .


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

watch Tye remake this thread calling his better although it's not.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> watch Tye remake this thread calling his better although it's not.


I was thinking the same thing, at least I'm the one who announced it on TBT first :3 .

Some people are talking about certain rumors that say it will take place in the past, and something to do with Professor Oak.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> watch Tye remake this thread calling his better although it's not.


Lawl.


----------



## Lokker Gattez (Apr 9, 2010)

I had an idea of a Legendary that lived on the reflection of the Universe that Arceus created. She would be a Normal type also, but possess stone discs instead of plates, and possess an additional disc that causes her form to take on a more human shape, with a dress of pure light. The disc would be called the Arc Disc and the name of the Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> watch Tye remake this thread calling his better although it's not.


Why would I do that? >_>


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did with the HG/SS progress thread. The other one was fine, a little cluttered but that's what you should expect from threads like that, people will ask questions.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> I feel a disturbance in the force..


Wall of text incoming!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> I feel a disturbance in the force..


If by disturbance you mean wall o text then yus.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only made it because people were complaining in the thread about it getting too off topic.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Other M trailer.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey n00b don't steal my original thoughts! D=<


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Guys drop the grudge with Tye already >.<


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that was an anti-climax.

Anyway... your point being? It's a general thread for the game, off topicness would have happened if your thread was first.


----------



## Wish (Apr 9, 2010)

Ehhhh.... Looks okay. I guess. I just don't like them making new regions though. I loved the original. And they just keep getting bleghhh. :C


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see the other thread when I made that one.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Guys drop the grudge with Tye already >.<


But it's imprinted into my brain.

I can't.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw what a shame.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 9, 2010)

If you guys don't stop holding grudges against him, we might have another one of _those_ threads. ;-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> If you guys don't stop holding grudges against him, we might have another one of _those_ threads. ;-;


Yay, more browser rape!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was worth it though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you Tye, it would no longer be rape because you can't rape the willing.

Just because you said yay, that is what you get.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> If you guys don't stop holding grudges against him, we might have another one of _those_ threads. ;-;


I don't see how there's any grudges. He made another thread for something and I was pointing it out.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do what I want because a pirate is free.

I am a pirate.

yarhar fiddle di dee being a pirate is all that you need. You are a pirate.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was sarcasm. XD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why _wouldn't_ you do that?
Sorry, I just felt like saying that 8D


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, the point was made, let's not completely derail this thread.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 9, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just felt like saying it. I didn't really mean it ;-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I have no reason to.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

Stop the off-topic posts guys, this is about the new generation not about if Tye will make another thread and claim his superior,  .


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it's a romour personally. Considering the apst few games have been named after colors/gemstones.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Vooloo (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope those are the titles. I would choose Black.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I think it's a romour personally. Considering the apst few games have been named after colors/gemstones.


You're an idiot aren't you?

there are 3 pokemon games in a generation (Excluding remakes) Ex: Gold, Silver, Crystal.

It will probably be something like "Black, White, Gray"


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I think it's a romour personally. Considering the apst few games have been named after colors/gemstones.


There's an official website up for it. It's not a rumor. Plus the movie featuring new Pokemon is being released in July 2010 in Japan.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I think it's a romour personally. Considering the apst few games have been named after colors/gemstones.


http://www.pokemon.co.jp/bw/index.html

lolwat.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care. I say it's a romour.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumor 

And Niko posted the official site as proof.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wha-

How-

You're an idiot.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.pokemon.co.jp/bw/index.html

It's confirmed, so there's no way it's a rumor.  Besides, what generation what Zoroark fall into if you think it's a rumor? :L .


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been confirmed... by Nintendo. How can you even.... whatever.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I say it's a romor and my decission stands
2. You don't need to keep spamming the thread saying it isn't a romor becuase this is what I believe and I won't change my mind.
3. I say the game titles are racist.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUMOR, RUMORRRRRR  :'(


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's evidence that suggests that it isn't a rumor.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- It's been confirmed!
2- It's spelt RUMOR!
3- People that are going to be saying that are idiots.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still say my decision stands.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The prophet has spoken guys.

LOCK IT UP!


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't even make sense! Like seriously, how dense do you need to be to say something is a rumor when it's been bloody announced?!


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast someone understands me.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like making me to force someone to believe in God. There is evidence to show he exists but still people don't believe in him. So shut up.

And I don't care if that's a doulbe post.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Im your friend jake.....

But it HAS been confirmed by nintendo and other sources.....so how can it be a rumor (im not arguing, i want to hear your reasoning.)


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not. And i'm not meaning to be rude. I'm just using it as an example in this situation.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there is evidence in this situation.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God = Pokemon. I know understand.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is evidence in both situtations

Some people don't believe in god when there is evidence to say he exists.

Some people (me) don't believe in Pokemon black and whtie even when there is evidence to say it exists.

Discussion over.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets leave it guys, Wait till it comes out BEFORE we start this okay?


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there is evidence to show that God doesn't exist too.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, let's not discuss religion dude, it always ends badly.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there is evidence to say these games don't exist too. Because they havn't been released yet. So they don't exist.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may not have been released but the fact that Nintendo have put a website up and announced a new movie featuring new Pokemon from the 5th Generation almost guarantees that it is real, and therefore not a rumor.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know nothing, I cannot just leave it. Yes, the games haven't been released, because they have only just been announced!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 9, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still not changing my mind. So just drop it.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

Could we possibly have no fights on this please?  He could believe it's a rumor, although it's proven to be confirmed by even the official Pokemon staff themselves (I believe they hinted at it in some interview a while ago for HG/SS, but I'm too lazy to scout out for it again). Besides, why bring up religion and God in a Pokemon thread.  :L .


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone who think the title is racist needs to get their head clean. Just because it has black and white doesn't mean it has racial implications.

"Oh hey, wanna lend me your white-out?"
"BLACK SUPREMACIST!!!!"

"Do you have a black pen I could borrow?"
"WHY NOT A WHITE PEN, HUH? HUH!?"


----------



## m12 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to see the new pok


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Anyone who think the title is racist needs to get their head clean. Just because it has black and white doesn't mean it has racial implications.
> 
> "Oh hey, wanna lend me your white-out?"
> "BLACK SUPREMACIST!!!!"
> ...


Don't forget... Gingers. I'm calling the third game, "Redhead"

I mean, that Ginger kid made a big thing about it on youtube.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUH-OH.

POKEMON RED AND YELLOW ARE RACIST TOO. LIEK YELLOW IS OFFENSIVE TO ASIANS AND RED IS OFFENSIVE TO NATIVE AMERICANS. BLUE IS RACIST TO THE PEOPLE OF PANDORA.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Good show. And very nice points.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I rage when people think something is racist just because it mentioned some color.
It's like they never opened a box of crayons.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, some people are like "RACIST!!" even though that thing never intended to even be racist in any sort of way, just like the new Pokemon game titles.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 9, 2010)

inb4racistcomments


Or am I too slow?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 9, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gso5VEa4P9A&playnext_from=TL&videos=0NgQ2OFyZhA&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gso5VEa4P9A&playnext_from=TL&videos=0NgQ2OFyZhA&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Pokemon Grey was marked in the trademark data-base, but no one is 100% sure if it's fake or true.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/gso5VEa4P9A&playnext_from=TL&videos=0NgQ2OFyZhA&feature=sub'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/gso5VEa4P9A&playnext_from=TL&videos=0NgQ2OFyZhA&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Grey is the most logical choice given it's the middle of black and white, I hope that's not the color though, I think it's a pretty boring color.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> If black and white can connect to the previous ds pokemon titles, how is that gonna work for trading?
> you obviously aren't going to be able to trade gen 5 pokemon to gen 4. so.. thoughts on how connectivity is going to work, if at all.


Well, the way Gold and Silver did it was a Time Machine, maybe not so much here. That stopped trading back the newer versions.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they'll use the same sort of system TBH. Like only certain pok


----------



## Vooloo (Apr 9, 2010)

I prefer the titles being Dusk and Dawn instead of Black and White.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
New pokemon announced


----------



## Sully (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4&'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4&' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


I just *censored.2.0* myself.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/jxkQy6UAeg4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


..........


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2010)

Please stop spamming in this thread.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2010)

Miku said:
			
		

> I prefer the titles being Dusk and Dawn instead of Black and White.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Images removed* Messed up the post[/quote] Point proven about it being ruined. XD

Edit, Bah! Post got screwed up


----------



## Vooloo (Apr 9, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I prefer the titles being Dusk and Dawn instead of Black and White.


Ahhh, darn.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 9, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> If black and white can connect to the previous ds pokemon titles, how is that gonna work for trading?
> you obviously aren't going to be able to trade gen 5 pokemon to gen 4. so.. thoughts on how connectivity is going to work, if at all.


Maybe it'll be like what happened with Ruby and Sapphire, you could trade with Firered and Leafgreen to update your National Pokedex, but you couldn't find any of the Pokemon regardless. 

And nine useless pages of idiotic spam while I was away?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not really looking forward to it that much.
Pokemon's running out of ideas. D:


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I'm not really looking forward to it that much.
> Pokemon's running out of ideas. D:


It's Nintendo's names not Pokemon.


----------



## Cooper1901 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Cooper1901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2010)

Cooper1901 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Khocol4te (Apr 10, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> The names are already copyrighted, the video Niko posted FINALIZES the names of the games. Black, White, and Grey. That's what they're called. No Dawn, no Dusk, Just White, and Black.


With the way that America acts, it will probably be called Dawn and Dusk.


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















</div>
First Magazine scans.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm, White and Black isn't very original but I love them logos!


----------



## Zangy (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like the other 50 identical Pokemon games


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Darkrai representing Death, it looks pretty grim-reaper-ish to me...


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

MasterGiratina97 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. That's just bad dreams.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow ... the new games look absolutely amazing ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

HEY GUYS LOOK ITS THE NEW POKEMON GAME.

http://www.youtube.com/v/3sHKg3SgxWI


----------



## muffun (Apr 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been posted:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.3.0*. 

That looks amazing!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2010)

All of the images here:
http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
Just look at that city!


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2010)

:O Looks like I forgot about the city picture, The game looks more realistic now.


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been posted:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHI-.  Look very closely and the trainer looks like Ash from the older generations.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a girl.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 10, 2010)

Do want. I wish I was japanese so I could read that and get the games first. : (


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no.

:Face palm on myself:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All of the images here:
> http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
> Just look at that city!


That city = win.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All of the images here:
> http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
> Just look at that city!


That kicks Jubilife City's ass.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All of the images here:
> http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
> Just look at that city!


JAGGEDLAND.


----------



## David (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL another pokemon game for you guys to throw away your money at.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 10, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> LOL another pokemon game for you guys to throw away your money at.


If your not contributing, gtfo. We enjoy it, but you hate it. Your opinion, but we don't want to hear it, so leave the pokemon threads. Now.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 10, 2010)

i think the graphics suck look at this http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml they basiclly killed the player sprite


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> i think the graphics suck look at this http://www.serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml they basiclly killed the player sprite


They're much better than the 4th generations.


----------



## 8bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Ya but look at the trainer sprite in the big city it is all pixelated


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been posted:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Just goes to show that even Seribii knows more Pokemon than Pokemon USA themselves. They should learn to keep up with the news.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Just goes to show that even Seribii knows more Pokemon than Pokemon USA themselves.


I'm fairly certain Pokemon USA knows exactly as much the Pokemon Company in Japan.


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Ya but look at the trainer sprite in the big city it is all pixelated


It was scanned from a magazine, They'll release better looking pictures soon.


----------



## hockeydudejr (Apr 10, 2010)

wow new versions already! I hardly got to see heart gold soul silver! This sounds really cool


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no point arguing with him, he's like Jason, negative and complains about everything.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't they tell the info to all the little kiddies just like they do in Japan?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need a Pokemon Channel on the TV's of America!


----------



## muffun (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but they probably wouldn't have much content on it :U


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they would. They could play old Pokemon episodes and have a news block about recent Pokemon news IN JAPAN and in the UK and America. Besides, I can think of good cartoon and show ideas for the channel.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 10, 2010)

RACIST


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 10, 2010)

WHERE IS MY NURSE JOY? I WILL NOT ALLOW SOME BROWN HAIRED SKANK REPLACE MY NURSE JOY.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> RACIST


You're an idiot, how is it racist?It's in no way offending any race.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 10, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
lmao, its a joke.

I guess you are one of those people who get crazy when someone says something actually racist.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 10, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because that joke came and went by a few pages. You're late.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because people really take it as a joke when you write it in capital letters and nothing else -_-.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2010)

So everyone, which version are you getting?
Black here.
Best exclusives.


----------



## Josh (Apr 10, 2010)

Black.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2010)

White/Gold/Ruby/Red Master race.

Oh yeah, and Diamond.


----------



## muffun (Apr 10, 2010)

Black sounds better but we'll see what happens when we get word of version exclusives.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So everyone, which version are you getting?
> Black here.
> Best exclusives.


Where did they say about the exclusives??


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So everyone, which version are you getting?
> Black here.
> Best exclusives.


I'll wait until I know more about the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2010)

is this supposted to be a mmorpg?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you say that? Nintendo of America has _never_ changed the name of a main series Pok


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 10, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 10, 2010)

Aha! I knew it! One of them is called Pokemon White! I knewww ittt!!
Sorry, just had to let that out.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 10, 2010)

I just got what Tye's sig is too. I thought it was something to do with types, I was wrong.

As for which one I'll get, I'm not sure. Whichever has more Pokemon I think would be cool to train.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 10, 2010)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/U0QZWSmc3q0&playnext_from=TL&videos=ORz0OidEs90&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/U0QZWSmc3q0&playnext_from=TL&videos=ORz0OidEs90&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

New Scans  .


----------



## Gnome (Apr 10, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/U0QZWSmc3q0&playnext_from=TL&videos=ORz0OidEs90&feature=sub'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/U0QZWSmc3q0&playnext_from=TL&videos=ORz0OidEs90&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


old'd. this was already posted.


----------



## Zangy (Apr 10, 2010)

is there gonna be pokemons in this game


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just got on, so I really don't care.  Besides, some people haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't.

And it looks good


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2010)

yay! I can't wait! I <3 Pokemon.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 10, 2010)

My post on another forum:

Welcome to Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Honestly, if this game is going to cause problems towards racism then they can just change the name to Dawn and Dusk.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Honestly, if this game is going to cause problems towards racism then they can just change the name to Dawn and Dusk.


It's not going to cause any problems, except for a few jokes from immature people. There's absolutely nothing racist about the titles. They're just colors.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. It's just ... some people are immature.

Oh, by the way ... I hatched a legit shiny Charmander earlier today.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard (er..._read_, but you get the point). Did you use the Masuda method, or did you just get extremely lucky? <small>Or were all of your posts about hatching eggs just a clever attempt to make it sound believable when you would finally post that you "hatched" a shiny Charmander, when in reality you just hacked it?</small>


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I heard (er..._read_, but you get the point). Did you use the Masuda method, or did you just get extremely lucky? <small>Or were all of your posts about hatching eggs just a clever attempt to make it sound believable when you would finally post that you "hatched" a shiny Charmander, when in reality you just hacked it?</small>


I didn't use any method and I didn't hack it either.
Luck is on my side in SS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even know what the Masuda method is?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do know what the Masuda method is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So neither of the parent Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So neither of the parent Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > So neither of the parent Pok


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, way better 3D perspective.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2010)

You sillies.
If it was racist
it would be called Pokemon brown and tan.
I'm guessing Pokemon Black will have an evil legendary, and Pokemon White will have a good one (Maybe the Light type will finally be introduced..?)


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 10, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You sillies.
> If it was racist
> it would be called Pokemon brown and tan.
> I'm guessing Pokemon Black will have an evil legendary, and Pokemon White will have a good one (Maybe the Light type will finally be introduced..?)


>Light Type possibility.

The Normal type is pretty much the light type, but you never know if they'll introduce it or not.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 10, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DARK TY-owait.


There already is one.

fff

Anyways, I saw the scans. It looks like, very new features. GEE, I WONDER WHICH REGION THIS IS?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 10, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Pokemon grey will have the neutral normal type.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks to me that they combined the Mart and the Pokemon Center together in one building.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to see a Bug type legendary. A giant ant, I presume?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 10, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> I want to see a Bug type legendary. A giant ant, I presume?


It would be cool if it was some new bug.
I don't think we have a Firefly Pokemon yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Volbeat and Illumise would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Erica (Apr 10, 2010)

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml

have you seen this? or am i just late?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml
> 
> have you seen this? or am i just late?


You're late.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 10, 2010)

Erica said:
			
		

> http://serebii.net/blackwhite/pics.shtml
> 
> have you seen this? or am i just late?


Just a tad bit late.


----------



## Erica (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww. Oh well lol. You don't need to be on top of everything all the time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they exist.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volbeat is fat and Illumise looks like a maid. Oh yeah, I wanna see more Bug and fire type pokemon.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Poe Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or do they?


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2010)

Man, for the past 4 years my friends and I thought it would be cool if there were pokemon games where you got to be team rocket and we thought if they ever did that they would call them Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Man, for the past 4 years my friends and I thought it would be cool if there were pokemon games where you got to be team rocket and we thought if they ever did that they would call them Pok


----------



## Hiro (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Man, for the past 4 years my friends and I thought it would be cool if there were pokemon games where you got to be team rocket and we thought if they ever did that they would call them Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Grass bird starter.

A Grass/Flying Pokemon?
Yes, that would be awesome.


----------



## Vooloo (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh gosh. The city looks awesome.


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> A Grass/Flying Pokemon?
> Yes, that would be awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about one that's actually a bird?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's a grass type starter, not a flying one.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A grass type that is a bird?


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it would start off as a flightless bird and evolve into a bird that can fly?


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A kiwi fruit....that turns into a kiwi bird!

I'd quite like to move away from the `fire, water, grass` starters though. Maybe `Fighting, Flying, Rock` or something.


----------



## Bloo (Apr 11, 2010)

This does seem pretty cool, I'm excited all the same. But I still want some Ruby and Sapphire remakes X]


----------



## Hiro (Apr 11, 2010)

Bloo said:
			
		

> This does seem pretty cool, I'm excited all the same. But I still want some Ruby and Sapphire remakes X]


*high-fives*


----------



## hockeydudejr (Apr 11, 2010)

For this generation I want to see a new pokemon such as a electric bug or  a water dragon. =]


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 11, 2010)

hockeydudejr said:
			
		

> For this generation I want to see a new pokemon such as a electric bug or  a water dragon. =]


A water dragon? You mean like Kingdra or Palkia?


----------



## hockeydudejr (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, those are some of my favorite pokemons and there attacks are pretty cool =]


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2010)

I really hope there isn't a crap load of legendary Pokemon on this one. Four would be the best number.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Maybe it would start off as a flightless bird and evolve into a bird that can fly?


Yes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I really hope there isn't a crap load of legendary Pokemon on this one. Four would be the best number.


We all know there's going to be though.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiwi's are flightless birds.

derp.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's still not a bird.
That's a poodle with ear wings.


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just laughed out loud.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I actually just laughed out loud.


It's the truth.


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the truth makes me laugh. n_n


----------



## Vooloo (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D':

*holds onto Shaymin*


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

Miku said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I still like its normal Land form.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a Dinosaur that's not supposed to be flying, flying isn't awesome?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tropius. 8D


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cant wait for this to come out im gonna try and gonna get it the day it comes out but I wonder what other pokemon there are theres only zorua and Zoroak so far but hopefull thers new pkmn instead of just evoloutions and babies


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, there's new and more clear scans that came out a few days ago.

Does anyone here still think it's a "rumur"?  .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it would be great if this was all new Pokemon, with only a select few from the past four generations.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2010)

Pinsir has to be one of them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Well, there's new and more clear scans that came out a few days ago.
> 
> Does anyone here still think it's a "rumur"?  .


The boy sprite looks pretty bad. It doesn't look professional at all.


----------

